# Data Drops in Metal Studs



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I've a few questions about data drops in a building with metal studs. It's an open building that is being converted to an office complex. The new walls will have metal studs and outside walls are block.

1.) What box do you use for the keystone jacks? I'm going to use deep 4x4 boxes for the receptacles if that makes any difference. Also, some of the drops will also be for a phone. I suppose I can use Cat5E for the phones also instead of having to run different cables. Would you put the phone jack in the same box as the data?

2.) I never ask pricing questions here but seems pricing data drops is most commonly done "per drop". What are some of you charging per drop if you do it that way.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> I've a few questions about data drops in a building with metal studs. It's an open building that is being converted to an office complex. The new walls will have metal studs and outside walls are block. 1.) What box do you use for the keystone jacks? I'm going to use deep 4x4 boxes for the receptacles if that makes any difference. Also, some of the drops will also be for a phone. I suppose I can use Cat5E for the phones also instead of having to run different cables. Would you put the phone jack in the same box as the data? 2.) I never ask pricing questions here but seems pricing data drops is most commonly done "per drop". What are some of you charging per drop if you do it that way.


Use the same box, hanger bracket and mudring your using for the receptacles. Stub a 3/4 or 1" up into the drop ceiling. Pull cables and drop into box. Defiantly put your phone and data in the same box.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Too much variability at issue.

I've seen data drops that mandated twin 1 1/4" vertical EMT risers -- out of deep 4-11 metallic boxes with far-side support. These were bushed at the top -- above the T-grid.

Yes, we had to order low production 1 1/4" twin KO per side 4-11 boxes and double gang mud rings for this build.

Would you believe that the customer-builder maxxed these pipes out ?



I've seen data drops that were nothing more than a ring and string affair.



I've seen data drops that were limited to 3/4" EMT risers, bushed at top and bottom -- with a mud ring and a string fished in for the datacomm fellas. 

( They found getting a wire to drop down vertically six to eight feet to be a major challenge. )

You need more information. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We don't do much data/phone but we have on occasion. How many phone lines and data jacks at each location?

I really like these caddy straps for conduits running down studs, wood or metal, they line right up with the knockouts on a 4 sq.

CS812D, they come in different sizes and configurations. The Caddy catalog is your friend when it comes to this kind of stuff!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd use the same 4x4s as your outlets and stub up with 1'' smurf tube above the drop ceiling.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm still hung up on the use of deep boxes everywhere. I would plan a little better and use regular boxes.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

A Little Short said:


> 1.) What box do you use for the keystone jacks? I'm going to use deep 4x4 boxes for the receptacles if that makes any difference.


I'd definitely recommend the deepest box of all, low voltage mounting rings. 












> Would you put the phone jack in the same box as the data?


Definitely put the phone jack in the same faceplate as the data, unless of course it's a wall phone. 



> Also, some of the drops will also be for a phone. I suppose I can use Cat5E for the phones also instead of having to run different cables.


Don't use anything less that Cat5e, if that's what you were considering, no way. 



tesla said:


> I've seen data drops that were nothing more than a ring and string affair.


Perfectly fine way to do it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

We would fabricate pieces of EMT cut to size and a 90 on the top with a bushing. Put a 1900 with mud ring on the bottom and some of those Caddy brackets that cow posted above to support the pipe. Make up enough for the whole job and then just punch the top plate and screw the whole thing to a stud.

You could do the whole job quick and be done with the in-wall work and not have to worry about anyone else's schedule.

Then go around hanging those hooks all over the place.

Finally, you can run the Cat6 at your leisure.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

jrannis said:


> I'm still hung up on the use of deep boxes everywhere. I would plan a little better and use regular boxes.


The deep boxes are for receptacles. They want quad (2 duplexes) at each location. I was told in another thread not to use regular 4x4 (1-1/2") but use the deep (2-1/8").


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

A Little Short said:


> The deep boxes are for receptacles. They want quad (2 duplexes) at each location. I was told in another thread not to use regular 4x4 (1-1/2") but use the deep (2-1/8").


Personally the only time I use a shallow box is when a deep one won't physically fit. I've never cursed myself for having too much room in a box after the board went on. I can't say the same for the reverse situation.

And I agree, unless a spec tells me otherwise I do data drops in a deep 4x4 with single gang mud ring, and 3/4" or 1" EMT stubbed into the ceiling.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Jrzy said:


> We would fabricate pieces of EMT cut to size and a 90 on the top with a bushing. Put a 1900 with mud ring on the bottom and some of those Caddy brackets that cow posted above to support the pipe. Make up enough for the whole job and then just punch the top plate and screw the whole thing to a stud.
> 
> You could do the whole job quick and be done with the in-wall work and not have to worry about anyone else's schedule.
> 
> ...


Hooks???


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Caddy Cat12


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, we always used the deeper 1900 boxes unless we needed to fit it in somewhere tight or if it was an exposed surface mounted box for a light switch or something that we wanted as low profile as possible.


A Little Short said:


> Hooks???


https://www.erico.com/catalog/literature/F1185B-NAEN.pdf


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Cow said:


> Caddy Cat12





Jrzy said:


> Yeah, we always used the deeper 1900 boxes unless we needed to fit it in somewhere tight or if it was an exposed surface mounted box for a light switch or something that we wanted as low profile as possible.
> 
> 
> https://www.erico.com/catalog/literature/F1185B-NAEN.pdf


Yep, I thought of those after I posted. I think I actually have some left from a job a couple of years ago.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

If the specs don't call for pipe, then a low volt ring and a couple Caddy CJs to hold your cable work just fine.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

jrannis said:


> I'm still hung up on the use of deep boxes everywhere. I would plan a little better and use regular boxes.


What's the price difference between a deep and a shallow 4s? I'll have to look through some of my old orders but I believe a deep 4s was about $0.80.


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

freeagnt54 said:


> What's the price difference between a deep and a shallow 4s? I'll have to look through some of my old orders but I believe a deep 4s was about $0.80.


$0.25-0.30 per it looks like


----------



## Dace (Dec 2, 2016)

Usually the electricians sweat that stuff. I just come in behind them and drop my cable. You can use 5e for voice but I stick with Cat3 (cheaper) and terminate in box with voice over data. As far as pricing, I have seen anywhere from $125-$150 per drop plus materials.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I often just screw a plaster ring to the face of the stud with no box. It's only data.


----------



## Dace (Dec 2, 2016)

Depends on code I guess. Some require boxes and some just whatever


----------

